# whelp. concession is over



## Mr Meatballs (Feb 11, 2011)

With two very obvious things unresolved.
check out the last three comics.
Immelmann must have one hell of a case of short term memory loss.


----------



## Aden (Feb 11, 2011)

DING DONG THE WITCH IS DEAD


----------



## BRN (Feb 11, 2011)

Concession died the moment he sold out to making Joel's 'plot'. It was good, dry, sarcastic and sadistic humour. Then, suddenly, it was the story of a psychopath and his adventures in lolwut...


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Feb 11, 2011)

SIX said:


> Concession died the moment he sold out to making Joel's 'plot'. It was good, dry, sarcastic and sadistic humour. Then, suddenly, it was the story of a psychopath and his adventures in lolwut...


 At we got to see matt's ass.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 11, 2011)

Aden said:


> DING DONG THE WITCH IS DEAD


 
[yt]8vXR5gjRMPk[/yt]

About fucking time he killed it.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 11, 2011)

And nothing of value was lost in the demise of Concession.


----------



## BRN (Feb 11, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> At we got to see matt's ass.


 
Well that just makes up for all the bullshit.


----------



## Aden (Feb 11, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> At we got to see matt's ass.


 
I can't fathom how anything in that art style would be a high point


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 11, 2011)

Wasn't Concession one of the most popular comics/things (regardless of our views on how deserved it was) on the internet for furries?
What will fill the void now?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 11, 2011)

Grimfang said:


> Wasn't Concession one of the most popular comics/things (regardless of our views on how deserved it was) on the internet for furries?
> *What will fill the void now?*


 
A very dirty comic full of smut and porn lacking any plot, believable characters, or rational grammar. Duh.


----------



## BRN (Feb 11, 2011)

Implying that anything popular among furries is worth mourning the loss of...


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 11, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> A very dirty comic full of smut and porn lacking any plot, believable characters, or rational grammar. Duh.


 
Gosh. What was I thinking?


----------



## Willow (Feb 11, 2011)

Didn't care for it. Still don't care for it. 

Nothing of value was lost. 


the end.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 11, 2011)

It was a bad idea to give OP access to making new threads. It really was.

Oh, concession was nothing of value to be lost anyway. I see no benefit from it at all.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 11, 2011)

Grimfang said:


> Wasn't Concession one of the most popular comics/things (regardless of our views on how deserved it was) on the internet for furries?
> What will fill the void now?


 
Furthia High :V


----------



## Browder (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll admit that Concessions was an extremely guilty pleasure of mine. I'm glad that's its gone so I don't have to feel the shame of reading it.

Besides it leaves the artist open to do better projects. After his art-style got better I think he has potential.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 11, 2011)

Browder said:


> I'll admit that Concessions was an extremely guilty pleasure of mine.


 
You are a terrible furson :c


----------



## Browder (Feb 11, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> You are a terrible furson :c


 
Well I am a mod. :V


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 11, 2011)

To celebrate, I should read it from start to finish in as few sittings as possible and do a running commentary. Just watch (or read, I guess) as my brain slowly melts, contracts and explodes, creating another universe.


----------



## Aden (Feb 11, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> To celebrate, I should read it from start to finish in as few sittings as possible and do a running commentary. Just watch (or read, I guess) as my brain slowly melts, contracts and explodes, creating another universe.


 
That sounds like it would be an excellent read


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 11, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> To celebrate, I should read it from start to finish in as few sittings as possible and do a running commentary. Just watch (or read, I guess) as my brain slowly melts, contracts and explodes, creating another universe.


 
I would love to read that. It can imagine the text getting more Zalgo-like after a while.


----------



## Icky (Feb 11, 2011)

Wait wait wait, I checked the comic a few months ago, and he had a page up with that black faggot talking about how Concession was over.

What the hell is this?


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Feb 11, 2011)

Icky said:


> Wait wait wait, I checked the comic a few months ago, and he had a page up with that black faggot talking about how Concession was over.
> 
> What the hell is this?


 No it wasn't over. it was ENDING.

has anybody else seen ballerina Mafia?
http://ballerinamafia.net/index.php?pid=20100906


----------



## Fay V (Feb 11, 2011)

I am now tempted to do a stream where I read the comics and comment on it.


----------



## Ixtu (Feb 11, 2011)

I would totally watch that. 0.0


----------



## Ixtu (Feb 11, 2011)

Aww i haven't caught up in Concession in over two months.
Guess i can catch up on it now!


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 11, 2011)

That's surprising.  I figured Immelman would have wanted to milk that cow for all it was worth, for as long as possible.  I was expecting another couple years yet before he ended it.
Oh well.  I stopped reading a long time ago.  It wasn't ever very good, but when it stopped being about the humor it just became pointless to go on.
Now everyone should go read Commander Kitty to wash the sludgy, nasty, perverse funk out of their brains.


----------



## Icky (Feb 11, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> No it wasn't over. it was ENDING


He definitely said "over".


----------



## Mentova (Feb 11, 2011)

This made my day and has restored some of my faith in humanity.


----------



## Aden (Feb 11, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> has anybody else seen ballerina Mafia?
> http://ballerinamafia.net/index.php?pid=20100906


 
No no no no no 
stop making comiccssss :c


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Feb 11, 2011)

Aden said:


> No no no no no
> stop making comiccssss :c


 More people like him then hate him.


----------



## Aden (Feb 11, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> More people like him *then* hate him.


 
That's sometimes how the process goes, yes


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 11, 2011)

hahaha what a terrible ending, fitting because it's a terrible comic.

"For some arbitrary reason this silly event caused the world to become shiny, happy, and full of pink unicorns, except that it didn't(WHAT A TWIST)"

I don't think this guy even knows what a storyboard is.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 11, 2011)

at first i really liked it. i liked it to the point until joels plan thingy actually started to get going because at that point it just got ridicolous...
the comic definitely had its moments though! the dark humor for example, some pages were really funny!^^ and the way joel and matt got together was cute, too. extremely cliche and totally obvious from the start but still cute when it actually happened!
i will miss it.


----------



## Jude (Feb 11, 2011)

I liked it. Though the ending seemed kind of... abrupt. He could've gone soo much further with the story. It built up and up and just kind of fell to the ground with the last 20 comics or so. I read the comic in one sitting a month ago and there are still quite a few parts I'm fuzzy on, so I'm probably gonna reread it.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 11, 2011)

I've never had any interest in reading it, but now that it's ended, I'm taking a look to see what the big mediocre deal is about.

...And jesus,
what's up with the cast page?
It's like this guy has a parental death fetish.
Everyone. EVERYONE. has a _"oooo so daerkz and sad"_ backstory. Even what seem like the "happy" characters.
Ugh.

_"This guy could have his own unique struggles, just like real life!
But fuck it. That takes thought. Just kill his parents."_


----------



## Xavan (Feb 11, 2011)

He is going to start Concession: Chronicles some time. We're not out of the woods yet.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2011)

Why would anyone be sad about the ending of this comic is what I want to know?


----------



## Braux (Feb 12, 2011)

I never bothered to read it.

Judging from the comments I think I didn't miss out on much.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 12, 2011)

Xavan said:


> He is going to start Concession: Chronicles some time. We're not out of the woods yet.


 
concession chronicles is actually just a "blog" for the concession characters where they reflect on everything that happened in the comic. he has been doing that for some time but stopped it a couple of months ago. as it seems he is going to start it again so that the story is still going a little


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm kinda sad that it's ending but he said he was getting sick of it so it makes sense. I'm curious as to what his new comic will be about.


----------



## Xavan (Feb 12, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> concession chronicles is actually just a "blog" for the concession characters where they reflect on everything that happened in the comic. he has been doing that for some time but stopped it a couple of months ago. as it seems he is going to start it again so that the story is still going a little


 
Well if it's any, it's awful.


AleutheWolf said:


> I'm kinda sad that it's ending but he said he was getting sick of it so it makes sense. I'm curious as to what his new comic will be about.


He is, something about a futuristic setting, the main cast consisting mostly of women.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2011)

Xavan said:


> He is, something about a futuristic setting, the main cast consisting mostly of women.


 mostly women...furry audience...
depr?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 12, 2011)

Aden said:


> That's sometimes how the process goes, yes


 
truth

trying to remember where I made that transition.


----------



## BRN (Feb 12, 2011)

Tycho said:


> truth
> 
> trying to remember where I made that transition.


 
Here.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 12, 2011)

SIX said:


> Here.


 
Actually

http://concessioncomic.com/index.php?pid=20070309

Was a bigger "ok, this is getting stupid" moment for me.

http://concessioncomic.com/index.php?pid=20070417

And this was a sort of an "oh ffs.  you better be going somewhere really good with this Immy" moment.

http://concessioncomic.com/index.php?pid=20070824

...OK, come on.  You're kidding right? *grits teeth, stubbornly keeps reading to see where this goes*

http://concessioncomic.com/index.php?pid=20070907

uh, what

http://concessioncomic.com/index.php?pid=20080111
http://concessioncomic.com/index.php?pid=20080115
http://concessioncomic.com/index.php?pid=20080118
http://concessioncomic.com/index.php?pid=20080122

EPIC SUPERNATURAL FIGHT SCE- this isn't doing anything for me

http://concessioncomic.com/index.php?pid=20080219

Dammit, Immy, REALLY? REALLY?

http://concessioncomic.com/index.php?pid=20080401

Hey look, I think he's gonna actually take that zebra character somewhere, give her a decent story or something! (Later on, I discover that he does not.)

http://concessioncomic.com/index.php?pid=20080425

Oh god dammit are we going here again

http://concessioncomic.com/index.php?pid=20080527

*cry*

http://concessioncomic.com/index.php?pid=20080610

OK, I think this was the breaking point.  At this point I was just continuing because I honestly had no other webcomics to read and I was still hoping that maybe the next comic would be the panda midget guy waking up in a cold sweat, having dreamed all of this, and we could all go back to stories about "interpersonal relationships" and dark humor.  I was disappointed of course.  But I kept on reading.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 12, 2011)

Tycho, any part of that comic is good enough to make any sane person hate it.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 12, 2011)

It was a decent comic until the supernatural bullshit started.


----------



## Alstor (Feb 12, 2011)

Tycho said:


> *All of that.*


 The art makes Furthia High look like Da Vinci. Did he seriously use the MS Paint airbrush tool for the blood?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 12, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Tycho, any part of that comic is good enough to make any sane person hate it.


 
I'm not really very sane.



Alstor said:


> The art makes Furthia High look like Da Vinci. Did he seriously use the MS Paint airbrush tool for the blood?


 
He DID improve towards the end, and if it weren't for his constant dabbling in yaoi/sexytimes themes in general and apparent smug satisfaction with the fact that he had plenty of people who really didn't care that much what Joel or Matt or Nicole or whoever looked while they were fucking I wouldn't have been bothered.  Comics are comics.  Don't need to be Rembrandt to draw one, but if you're gonna put in some things like HAWT FURRY SMEXINGS and ZOMG SPIRITUAL ENERGY BATTLES WITH HADOUKENS I feel that you should hold yourself to a higher standard than your average amateur cartoonist/comic artist.

I actually thought that Joel IN THE VERY FIRST COMIC looked better than Joel at any time later in the comic barring towards the very end.  And some of Immy's concept sketches of the "new" Joel that he put up for people to see right before he made the shift in style looked OKAY at least, better than what I ended up seeing through the rest of the comic.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2011)

Tycho said:


> I'm not really very sane.


 I guess i'm incredibly insane.


----------



## Beta Link (Feb 12, 2011)

I never really read Concession. I tried to at one point, but never got into it. Of what I read, it didn't seem completely horrible. But then again, I only read the first few comics. And now it's ended. I find myself really not caring enough to say anything interesting.  I guess a simple "and nothing of value was lost" would suffice in my case.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 12, 2011)

Eh. After reading through it, it was okay, despite all the "lolDAERK 666" and gay furry porn.
The plot element of psychic parasites leading to insanity had potential, but the author could have done much better things with it.

Meh.


----------



## Vibgyor (Feb 12, 2011)

concession was terrible anyways.

nothing of value was lost. i'm glad it's over.

now let's just wait for immelmann to make another terrible webcomic.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 13, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> Eh. After reading through it, it was okay, despite all the "lolDAERK 666" and gay furry porn.
> The plot element of psychic parasites leading to insanity had potential, but the author could have done much better things with it.
> 
> Meh.


 
I don't think he ever wrote a storyboard or planned out any kind of plot to speak of, he just kinda stumbled from comic to comic, with fillers when he couldn't think of what the fuck to do next.  The way it started out, it didn't really NEED a plot, but then he opens up the whole "PSYCHIC WARRIORS" can of worms and tries running with that, and then he NEEDS a plot.

EDIT: I seriously think that if Immy's gonna bother with another comic he should steer clear of EPIC STORYLINES and stick to dark humor/irreverent commentary, with persistent characters (I guess).  And if he's gonna bother with sex in anything but a comical silly context for jokes, he should hone his abilities more before starting that.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 13, 2011)

Keroro said:


> concession was terrible anyways.
> 
> nothing of value was lost. i'm glad it's over.
> 
> now let's just wait for immelmann to make another terrible webcomic.


 Ballerina Mafia isn't that terrible. :/


----------



## BRN (Feb 13, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Ballerina Mafia isn't that terrible. :/


 
It's an autobiography with himself as some sort of fucktarded maid and his roomate _IS_ Joel from Concession. The humour sucks, too.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 13, 2011)

SIX said:


> It's an autobiography with himself as some sort of fucktarded maid and his roomate _IS_ Joel from Concession. The humour sucks, too.


 uhm. No? It's not Joel.


----------



## Renwaldo (Feb 15, 2011)

So sad. T.T

I just discovered and read the series yesterday - but still! 
I look forward to reading the new 'Concession Chronicles', at least the artist is still adding to the series on some level. It's not like it's totally done with. Immel is always drawing stand alone pictures of Cocession characters, and he's promised to start writing the side stories again.


----------



## Trance (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, I hadn't read it for maybe a month and went to check it out, and Immy's all, "_Only a few more Concession comics left!_", and I'm like, "_nuuuuuu_...  *;_;*"

All of my favorite webcomics are ending.


----------



## BRN (Feb 16, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> uhm. No? It's not Joel.


 
It's Shugwar, but Shugwar is - wait for it - a black, sociopathic wolf! apparently dog


----------



## Renwaldo (Feb 16, 2011)

Joel was a dog you dolt! >.<


----------



## BRN (Feb 16, 2011)

Whatever. It's abitrary, I'm talking about his personality anyway. 

You make it sound like I cared for Concession's specifics. :v


----------



## Renwaldo (Feb 16, 2011)

Pokemon are gay. :/
Whether or not you care for the subject matter it is always a good idea to at least try to be right.


----------



## BRN (Feb 16, 2011)

Renwaldo said:


> Pokemon are gay. :/
> Whether or not you care for the subject matter it is always a good idea to at least try to be right.


 
Entirely correct, I apologize. I should have researched Concession's characters more clearly before drawing any comparitors between similar-seeming characters in webcomics by the same author.


----------



## Renwaldo (Feb 16, 2011)

It's okay, it's an easy enough mistake to make.
There's nothing wrong with being gay.


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 16, 2011)

> Of course, this is not the full end of Concession. Soon I'll be  reactivating Concession Chronicles and, in time, you will see new  fiction there, new stories with our beloved Concession crew.



:I


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 16, 2011)

There is a God.


----------



## Aden (Feb 16, 2011)

Meadow said:


> :I


 
As if he would let all that attention slip through his fingers


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 16, 2011)

More power to him, I guess.  He sure has the furry fandom figured out.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 16, 2011)

SIX said:


> It's Shugwar, but Shugwar is - wait for it - a black, sociopathic wolf! apparently dog


 
Shugwar is a panther :/  Yeah. Not Joel. Joel is also a wolf


Renwaldo said:


> Joel was a dog you dolt! >.<


 Joel is a wolf you moron.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 16, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Shugwar is a panther :/  Yeah. Not Joel. Joel is also a wolf
> 
> Joel is a wolf you moron.


 
Play nice you two.


----------



## Renwaldo (Feb 16, 2011)

Nuh-uh, he's a dog. . . stupid. :/


----------



## Xavan (Feb 16, 2011)

And it matters why?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 16, 2011)

He draws them all the same how can you guys even tell? :V


----------



## Xavan (Feb 16, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> He draws them all the same how can you guys even tell? :V



Because when they jack-off, they focus harder.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 16, 2011)

Xavan said:


> Because when they jack-off, they focus harder.


 
The adrenaline rush experienced from hearing their parents walk up the stairs mid-fap would greatly enhance their senses I guess.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 16, 2011)

Renwaldo said:


> Nuh-uh, he's a dog. . . stupid. :/


 Joel Calley
*Species: Black Wolf*
 Gender: Male
 Sexuality: Bisexual
 Religion: Satanic/Spiritual
 Joel grew up in a Christian household under the strict authority of  his father and older brother. He spent almost six months in a mental  institute after repeated hallucinations of his deceased twin sister,  whom he believes his brother killed in her infancy. His father was found  dead when Joel was young, presumably of suicide. His brother, upon  entering adulthood, took over his father's company and moved out of the  house.
  Since his time in the asylum, Joel has had a symbiotic relationship  with his deceased sister, who now exists entirely in the astral plane as  a ghost. Joel's connection to Miranda has allowed him a certain level  of psychic ability.
  Much of Joel's life has been centered around revenge. He claims to  deserve at least part of his father's company, Calley Corp., and sees  his brother's alienation of him and his mother as part of a continuing  vendetta against him by his father.


Check the cast next time fucker.


----------



## Ames (Feb 17, 2011)

Meh.

I actually enjoyed the humor of the earlier comics.  But then it all just went downhill from there.  I don't really care. :V


----------



## Taralack (Feb 17, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Check the cast next time fucker.


 
srs bsns right here


----------



## Tycho (Feb 17, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> srs bsns right here



moar liek dumb fuck Renwaldo right there.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 17, 2011)

And by Concession dying, everyone feels great!


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Feb 17, 2011)

The developing of the story was so twisted and confused and the ending made no sense at all.
Was it so hard to keep this comic a series of single strips and not forcing it to become a pseudo-horrordrama?


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 17, 2011)

There is a God.

And he is good.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 17, 2011)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> There is a God.
> 
> And he is good.


 
I said the exact same thing.
Great minds think alike.

Alright you guys, keep the petty insults down to a minimum.
Pretty please? -puppy eyes-


----------



## Renwaldo (Feb 17, 2011)

Aw, now I am shamed. DX
I am certain that I saw him being referred to as a dog by the other characters in the story several times though! :/


----------



## Monster. (Feb 17, 2011)

Renwaldo said:


> Aw, now I am shamed. DX
> I am certain that I saw him being referred to as a dog by the other characters in the story several times though! :/


Before you start calling people "dolt" or saying Pokemon are gay, I suggest you research your claims, otherwise you're just going to get yourself in serious trouble.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 17, 2011)

Renwaldo said:


> Aw, now I am shamed. DX
> I am certain that I saw him being referred to as a dog by the other characters in the story several times though! :/


 
In a derogatory/offhanded fashion.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 17, 2011)

Tycho said:


> In a derogatory/offhanded fashion.


 but sarcasm is hard <:{


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Feb 25, 2011)

I actually kept up with that comic for a bit waiting for more one off strips that were actually funny, like the very first comic
http://concessioncomic.com/index.php?pid=20060701

It started sucking when it got all gay and storyliney


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 26, 2011)

I liked concession to be perfectly honest. It was something different and the humor was similar to mine.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 28, 2011)

HotRodLincoln said:


> I actually kept up with that comic for a bit waiting for more one off strips that were actually funny, like the very first comic
> http://concessioncomic.com/index.php?pid=20060701
> 
> It started sucking when it got all gay and storyliney


 
If only I could draw I'd totally make a webcomic like that, based off of the shit I experience at Suckway. ("Does the $5 footlong work on 6-inches?")

(You know it's actually through the Subway Rants I heard about Concession.  Someone suggested that I ghostwrite for it.)


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2011)

If only the series had ended before all of the characters got assassinated.  Seriously, there was not a single likable or relate-able character left by the end of that fucking thing.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 28, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> If only I could draw I'd totally make a webcomic like that, based off of the shit I experience at Suckway. ("Does the $5 footlong work on 6-inches?")
> 
> (You know it's actually through the Subway Rants I heard about Concession.  Someone suggested that I ghostwrite for it.)


 
Might have been an improvement.  (Except Immy wanted to go into magical spirit voodoo shit)



Dyluck said:


> If only the series had ended before all of the  characters got assassinated.  Seriously, there was not a single likable  or relate-able character left by the end of that fucking thing.


 
Wait.  Which characters? I mean, I don't think he ever actually TRULY killed off any of them.

Unless you mean "assassinate" in a figurative fashion.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 28, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Wait.  Which characters? I mean, I don't think he ever actually TRULY killed off any of them.
> 
> Unless you mean "assassinate" in a figurative fashion.


 
Character assassination. Though is this case it was closer to torture and execution.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Character assassination. Though is this case it was closer to torture and execution.


 
It was both cruel and unusual.


----------

